# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Seç m’u trembën të bukurat fjalë - Ndarja Poezi 2007

## Fiori

*Seç m’u trembën të bukurat fjalë*

Do të vijë një ditë, e fundit fjalë
Do të hesht' në buz’ të pikëllimit
Dhe dhimbje nuk do ndjej aspak
Kur të hapen plagët prej thëllimit

Do të vijë një ditë si kjo e shtunë
dhe me vete do të marr gjithçka.
Do të mbetemi qielli dhe unë….
dhe ëndrra me të thyerat krahë.

E ndjej këtë çast heshtjen e shpirtit
Si kjo stinë që është në të ikur.
Për çudi, mendim i ri më ndriti
S’ish gjë tjetër veç varg i përsëritur. 

Seç m’u trembën të bukurat fjalë,
të bukurat mendime m’u trembën.
Jo,lavdine nuk e kerkova nepër varg,
vetëm ty,të të bëja të pavdekshëm.

Do të vije një ditë si kjo e shtunë,
ku ndihem gjys’e vdekur,gjys’e gjallë
dhe s’do të kem asgjë për të thënë
dhe s’do kem asgjë që të humbas…

----------


## DAJO

Shume e bukur.

----------


## bili99

Dhe  ate  dite  do  te  keshe  thene  me  shume  se  e  di  qe  ke  thene...sot  eshte   e  shtune...dhe  une  e  di  qe  Ti  ke  shkruar  vargje  te  bukura...ke  thene  shume...
me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## mondishall

Pene poet/i/eje, jo llafe... Mjeshteri ne vargje dhe mendim... Kur hy ne konkursi, e lexoj si per here te pare. Suksese!

----------


## BlackEagle

> *Seç m’u trembën të bukurat fjalë*
> 
> Do të vijë një ditë, e fundit fjalë
> Do të hesht' në buz’ të pikëllimit
> Dhe dhimbje nuk do ndjej aspak
> Kur të hapen plagët prej thëllimit
> 
> Do të vijë një ditë si kjo e shtunë
> dhe me vete do të marr gjithçka.
> ...


Kur marre ne dore librin e Esseninit, te perkthyer mjeshterisht nga Agim Shehu, mbasi kam lexuar ndonje nga poezite e tij, qe tashme i kam stërlexuar me mijëra here, se fundmi e mbyll, dhe i hedh syte nga kopertina ku eshte fotoja e atij djaloshit bjond sy blu, Esseninit, dhe, duke menduar se tek tuk, krijoj dhe vete ndonje poezi, i flas, dhe si me inat i them:  -Te morri dreqi, si nuk ke lene asnjë qerpik te poezise pa e marre, por i ke mbledhur te gjitha pjeset e saje pa lene qofte dhe qerpikun per te tjeret, e pse jo, per mua !? -

Por, duke lexuar poezine tuaj Fiori, po mendoj se, ate "qerpikun" qe une kerkoja duke pyetur Esseninin, ndoshta e keni gjetur Ju. Ndoshta, mua thjesht nuk me ka rastisur te kaloj asaj rruge nga ku, Essenini, nuk kishte kaluar, dhe nga trupi i poezise se tij, qerpiku i kishte mbetur mangët.

Urimet e mia me te mira per poezine.

Respekte

BlackEagle

----------


## Fiori

BlackEagle,

Krijimet tek ky nenforum (i konkursit letrar) nuk jane te miat. Une thjesht sa i kam sjelle ne forum ne menyre qe autoret te mbeten te panjohur gjate periudhes se vleresimit. Keshtu anetaret te cilet po votojne per krijimet nuk influencohen nga emri i autorit.

Pershendetje,
Fiori

p.s. une dhe shigjeta si moderatore te forumit te letersise nuk kemi marre pjese ne konkurs as si shkrimtare dhe as si vleresuese.

----------


## BlackEagle

Faleminderit per sqarimin.

Desha te shtoj se, ne forum, askush nuk eshte vëllai, apo motra ime, ashtu si te gjithe jane vellezer dhe motra te mi shqiptar. Dua te them me kete se, nese ne shkrimin e mesiperm bera nje vleresim, qe per pakujdesi, mendova se ishte i juaji, te njejten gje do ta beja per kedo tjeter ketu ne forum, pra, une vleresova shkrimin se pari, poezine, dhe jo se kush e shkroi ate, pamvarësisht se, nga menyra se si shkrova, ju drejtova juve, me mendimin se, shkrimi ishte juaji.

Gjithsesi, ju rifalenderoj, dhe per t'me korigjuar, i dergoj KOMPLIMENTET dhe URIMET e mia me te mira krijuesit te poezise se mesiperme.

Mbasdite te kendshme per Ju Fiori, megjithëse, dhe aty pertej atlantikut, mendoj se, nata  tashmë mund te kete vene putrat e saje te zeza neper rruge dhe perpiqet t'ju shmaget dritave qe leshojne neonet e vendosura me rastin e festave. Ndaj, qe te jem me i sakte, po ju uroj nje mbremje te kendshme.

----------


## Pratolini

Amatore !
Ne artin moderen, poezia ose ka rime ose nuk ka ( pavaresisht llojit te rimes ). Rruga e ndermjetme nuk ekziston. Duket qarte qe eshte punuar shume pak me vargun.
Dua te theksoj se poezia perben ne vetvete dicka shume te ndryshme nga proza. Po aq i rendesishem sa mesazhi qe percillet, eshte edhe emocioni qe te vjen nga ana estetike dhe e formes, me te cilin ti nuk ke punuar shume.

----------


## DI_ANA

Shume e bukur.....Pergezime dhe suksese autorit!


Respekte

----------


## EDUARDI

> Amatore !
> Ne artin moderen, poezia ose ka rime ose nuk ka ( pavaresisht llojit te rimes ). Rruga e ndermjetme nuk ekziston. Duket qarte qe eshte punuar shume pak me vargun.
> Dua te theksoj se poezia perben ne vetvete dicka shume te ndryshme nga proza. Po aq i rendesishem sa mesazhi qe percillet, eshte edhe emocioni qe te vjen nga ana estetike dhe e formes, me te cilin ti nuk ke punuar shume.


Pratolini ktu bashkohem me ty pasi e lexova mbi 3 here por duke u bashkuar me kritiken tende thjesht dua te heq fjalen qe e ke nisur ti komentin "Amatore"
Ne jete te nisesh dicka si Amator/e eshte nje gje e vyer sepse sot amator/e neser do te jet nje poet/e e/i mrekullueshem...

Edi...

----------


## Pratolini

Po Amatore nuk eshte fjale e keqe mor Eduard !  :buzeqeshje: 
Te jesh amator do te thote pikerisht ashtu si ti e ke shprehur, pra i apasionuar por qe ke ende shume nevoje per permiresim, dhe ke premisa te mira qe neser te jesh nje poet i mirefillte !

----------


## EDUARDI

Pratolini une e kuptoj por arsyen qe ta shkrova ktu eshte qe ta lexojne te tjeret dhe te mos e marin per ofendim ose per dicka te rende 
Me kupton pse e kam then qe ta heqesh kte fjale jo per ate qe e ka bere poezine por per personat qe do e lexojne dhe ta kuptojne qe fjala amatore ka nje thenie  :buzeqeshje: ..

Flm Pratolini

Edi...

----------


## trysil

SEÇ M' U  TREMBËN TË BUKURAT FJALË

Poezi e bukur, por unë kujtoj se ka ndikime në formë, përmbajtje dhe figuracion. 
Nuk është fjala për plagiat, por hetohen ndikime...

Suksese!

----------


## mondishall

Te pranosh mungese dijesh s'eshte dobesi. As trembem se mos me quani kaq te paditur, por i lutem z. trysil ta vazhdoje dhe ta plotesoje me nje pike ne fund mendimin e tij, kur thote "por hetohen ndikime..."
Kemi nevoje per kritika te plota, pasi dhe krijuesja poezi te plote paraqiti ketu. 
Nuk di gjithashtu se ku mund te gjej ne kete bote nje poezi pa ndikime. Kritike pa ndikime mundet, po poezi???
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
SHIKOJ DHE NUK BESOJ ATE QE SHIKOJ
BESOJ DHE NUK SHIKOJ ATE QE BESOJ(E.SH)

----------


## Ard

Mondi,te falenderoj per cdo koment.
Falenderoj gjithashtu, BlackEagle, e panjohura, heathcliff, macia_blu, Shiu dhe yjori,qe besuan ne poezine time,e cila ja u them me modesti qe,nuk eshte nje nga poezite e mija me te mira.Mgjt ju falenderoj thellesisht.

trysil,te falenderoj dhe ty qe te pelqeu krijimi im,por mqs kerkon te hetosh ndikimet,ok,po ta vertetoj qe une jam e ndikuar,nga poetet e shumte qe me pelqejne e i kam studiuar vargun.Kushdo e ka nje ndikim ne fillimet e veta.

Pratolini,po amatore jam dhe amatore do jem gjithmone.Jam aq kokeulur para poezise dhe e pakenaqur nga vetja sa here shkruaj,sa mund te them qe, gjithmone do mbetem nje amatore e saj dhe nje pasionante e zjarrte.....por,dhe ti nuk je prapa.Ke shume pune per te bere.Miqesisht,e jo kritike.

Gezuar festat

----------


## Pratolini

Po padyshim Ardita, pa dyshim.
Une jam po ashtu nje amator ( per te mos thene me i mire se sa ju ne kete fushe :P ) dhe nuk kam pretenduar asnjehere te kunderten.
Kjo nuk do te thote te mos kritikojme njeri-tjetrin apo jo ? Pikerisht fakti qe ti me etiketon gjithashtu si nje amator, do te thote qe ke pikasur probleme ne poezine time ( ose ne krijimtarine time ne pergjithesi ) dhe une do isha i nderuar nese do mi shpjegonit ashtu si ju i mendoni keto difekte. 

Te pershendes !

----------


## niktironci

Sec mu tremben te bukurat fjale,
Dhe si zogj te trembur ne qiell c`u shperndane ane embane.
Por me kot u mundova ti mbledh, nje nga nje.

Mendimi mu shkeput, pa pritur dhe kujtuar,
Dhe qepallat mu renduan, dhe mu ulen ngadale,
Si neper mjergull,duke dremitur u mundova te kujtoj ndonje fjale.

Me zuri gjume i rende, dhe papritur dicka degjoj,
U mundova ta ruaj me c`do kusht gjithe naten e gjate,
Dhe ne mengjes, nuk munda ta kujtoj asgje nga te bukurat fjale.

Kerkoj dhe zgjedh, i perhumbur nder te bukura fjale,
Mundohem ti lidh me kujdes, dhe dashuri,
Te beje nje buqete te bukur si lule, qe ti pelqeje c`donjeri.

Sigurisht nuk jam poet por dua te shpreh dicka, me vargje.Kete qe po shkruaj me ka ndodhur me te vertete, ne gjume kam degjuar nje kenge te cilen nuk e kisha degjuar kurre e cila me pelqeu shume,  dhe me c`du kusht mundohesha ta kujtoja por ishte e pa mundur.

----------


## bili99

Kush  merret  me  vargje  dhe  e  konsideron  vehten  amator/re:  Perderisa   kritika   i con  perpara disa,    disa  pergezimi  dhe  inkurajimi  por    te  gjithe  ne  shkrime  i  con  perpara  i  te  dyjave  gershetimi ..ngjenja  eshte  e  bukur ,vetjake  edhe  sikur  te  hiqen  paralele  ngjajshmerishe   ; perjetimi,  casti     qe  ndjen  poetja  eshte  cast  i  saj  intim edhe  mund  te  perkryhet   shprehja  e  asaj  ngjenje  ne  vargje   sigurisht...perkryerja  s'ka  kufij....


me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## shpresa vranari

[QUOTE=Fiori;1765772]*Seç mu trembën të bukurat fjalë*
  Disa vite me pare,kur jepja mesim ne shkolle te mesme dhe natyrisht copetoja kryq e terthor poezite me komentin tim te detyruar(isha mesuese letersie),me thote nje nxenes i shkelqyer:"Profesore,kesaj poezie(ishte nje poezi e Lasgushit) dhe ne pergjithesi poezive nuk u behet koment."

Dhe me te vertete te gjykosh nje poezi(kur ajo eshte poezi), ben nje lajthitje.Poezia ndihet,ajo futet brenda teje nga fjala ne fjale dhe shkrihet me shpirtin ,duke te dhene nje cast perjetesie. 
 Une nuk e lejoj veten te gjykoj poezine tuaj.Ate e ndieva dhe me pelqeu.Ky eshte vleresimi im.suksese

----------


## BlackEagle

> Jam aq kokeulur para poezise dhe e pakenaqur nga vetja sa here shkruaj,sa mund te them qe, gjithmone do mbetem nje amatore e saj dhe nje pasionante e zjarrte.....por,dhe ti nuk je prapa.Ke shume pune per te bere.Miqesisht,e jo kritike.
> 
> Gezuar festat


Nuk po me bje nder mend se kush e ka thene, por, diku kam lexuar se : 
Arti i vertete, fillon aty, ku fillon moskënaqësia per ate qe ke krijuar.

Ne te vertete, poezia duhet te jete METAFORE. 
Nuk mund te them se kjo poezi juaja ishte e goditur ne Metafore, por, gjithsesi, ajo ishte dhe nga ato, qe, po ti hiqje nje presje, rrëzohej, si do te bente nje mur, po ti prishnim themelin.

Suksese dhe nje here tjeter.

----------

